# When to hit SD?



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Me and a couple buddies were planning in heading down to SD to go get some snows. Not reall specific area just around the eastern central side of the state. Do you guys think it would be worth heading down there. We planned on the weekend of march 8-11, is this to early with all this new snow or would waiting one more week be better?? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

If your fluid on your dates, I wouldn't make any plans until this storm shakes out and how much if any melting we get after it.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

march 14th


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Watch the snow line. Storm is forecasted to dump 10-20" in SD.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

You'll be able to shoot snows in southern half of SD the March 8-11 no problem.


----------



## goosehunter333 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll be out March 8-13,in southern S.D.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Souther Sodak isn't really supposed to get any snow, you'd have excellent hunting the 8th-11th in the Southern part of the state.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

There saying damner 50 degrees next monday so we'll see i think i'm going out next week down towards the boarder.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

This is a Migration map of SD. The same one Chris posted.

http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/viewe ... 29,46.0584


----------



## webgem69 (Feb 29, 2012)

huron/wessington/miller area they have been coming in the last few days


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Better come this weekend for sure, birds are thick and pushing further north daily. The most birds I saw from yesterday hunting to today scouting was in the Humbolt/Franklin area.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

This weekend we the time to be in SD!


----------

